# Hello from Holland!



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

My name is Jacqueline and I'm from Katwijk in Holland. After reading a lot on this forum I decided to register on here. After I had been breeding syrian hamsters for 5 years and not able to find suitable breeding pairs anymore, I decided to go on with breeding mice. Besides mice I also have a cat and tropical fish. If you want to know anything, just ask!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jacqueline.


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

Hiya!! Welcome  I come from Holland!! But now live in the UK  Do you have any pictures of your pets?? If so i'd love to see them!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Jacqueline, Welcome to our forum


----------

